
Ask HN: Cinnamon-Like Windows Manager for Windows 10? - gravy
I&#x27;ve been trying to find this kind of window manager for W10 for weeks. It uses the same super key for stretching and snapping to sides. For example, I can open a window, and snap it to the left side with super+left. If I hit super+up, the window halves &quot;upward&quot;, and similarly downward with super+down. Essentially I can.....&quot;slither&quot; across the corners and sides of my monitor by shrinking to corners and stretching across sides. Is there anything like this for Windows?
======
moondev
You could always install cinnamon wm inside wsl and then forward x11 to
windows. It's pretty fast and l you can launch windows apps from inside wsl
too

